# Port Duration in Bremerhaven



## BERMER (Apr 10, 2006)

Have a 540i currently at the port in Bremerhaven. It has been there for about 5 days. Curious if anyone knows how long I should expect it to stay there before it ships out.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Do you happen to know the ship to which it was assigned for transport?

If not, you can look at the W&W schedules and take a guess: RoRo vessel schedules and routes - Wallenius Wilhelmsen


----------



## CTSoxFan (Oct 20, 2006)

Usually your dealer can give you the ship info as FastMark mentioned, which is obviously going to be the most accurate. In general terms, recalling from my time doing Euro Delivery and watching it closely, I recall it could be as short as a day and some times up to 2 weeks, really just depends on the timing of the departures, when your car arrives at port, etc....usually they have a ship leaving a couple of times a month. Of course that was all pre-COVID and who knows what may have changed...


----------



## BERMER (Apr 10, 2006)

FastMarkA said:


> Do you happen to know the ship to which it was assigned for transport?
> 
> If not, you can look at the W&W schedules and take a guess: RoRo vessel schedules and routes - Wallenius Wilhelmsen


It hasn't been assigned yet - hopefully soon.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

BERMER said:


> It hasn't been assigned yet - hopefully soon.


From my experiences doing a few Euro Deliveries, the cars typically need to be in Bremerhaven at least 3-4 days before the ship departs in order to get booked onto a voyage and loaded up. (I recall one delivery where the car arrived 2 days before a voyage, but it had to wait another 9-10 days for the next trip, so that was frustrating.)

If you're West Coast, you need to look for the trips through the Panama Canal; Eastern half of the country usually goes to NYC.


----------



## BERMER (Apr 10, 2006)

Talked to BMW - they said could be 2-3 weeks (total) at port.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

BERMER said:


> Talked to BMW - they said could be 2-3 weeks (total) at port.


Of course they said that to temper expectations.

The key is finding out if your car is booked on a ship and, if so, which one. 

Once you know that, you can take it from there.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

BERMER said:


> Have a 540i currently at the port in Bremerhaven. It has been there for about 5 days. Curious if anyone knows how long I should expect it to stay there before it ships out.


Mine was there for quite awhile too, at least that long ..


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

FastMarkA said:


> Of course they said that to temper expectations.
> 
> The key is finding out if your car is booked on a ship and, if so, which one.
> 
> Once you know that, you can take it from there.


You can find vessel name by asking your CA or calling bmw genius..


----------



## gohawks23 (Oct 27, 2008)

2-3 weeks is normal...people think because their car arrives at port it will get on next ship to dock but that is rare as plenty of cars are already at dock waiting before your car even arrives...there is a backlog at port usually.


----------



## TheTurtleBoy (Jun 3, 2018)

DonnaBlackson said:


> You can find vessel name by asking your CA or calling bmw genius..


They will not have that information until the vehicle is on the ship and the status has changed to In Transit. My sales manager and I were just talking about that. He said he wish BMW updated his system as soon as BMW books the ship but they don't. I figured out which ship mine would be on by looking at future schedules and let him know what my guess was. He told me that his system won't tell him until it is shipped. I called Genius and they said their system is the same way.


----------



## BERMER (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm currently at 22 days at port in Bremerhaven so hoping it gets on a boat any day now...


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

My car is in its second week at the port. They are definitely backed up compared to years past.


----------



## BERMER (Apr 10, 2006)

Car is finally in transit - shipped out on 6/11 so basically 3 weeks.


----------



## DonnaBlackson (May 14, 2006)

TheTurtleBoy said:


> They will not have that information until the vehicle is on the ship and the status has changed to In Transit. My sales manager and I were just talking about that. He said he wish BMW updated his system as soon as BMW books the ship but they don't. I figured out which ship mine would be on by looking at future schedules and let him know what my guess was. He told me that his system won't tell him until it is shipped. I called Genius and they said their system is the same way.


----------



## snagger (May 28, 2004)

My order just spent 2 weeks at port, to add a data point.


----------



## icanthelpit (Sep 17, 2020)

The June 07 Stop Sale will probably cause a further delay once it lands in the US. The 540ix I ordered in March has been sitting at Burnswick since June 15 with no timeline to transport to the dealer. Let us know if/when you take delivery and if any specs ae missing from your build.


----------



## BERMER (Apr 10, 2006)

icanthelpit said:


> The June 07 Stop Sale will probably cause a further delay once it lands in the US. The 540ix I ordered in March has been sitting at Burnswick since June 15 with no timeline to transport to the dealer. Let us know if/when you take delivery and if any specs ae missing from your build.


Yup - part of the club. Car came into port on Wednesday, July 7 and there is a stop sale - dealer sent me an email saying he's looking into it, but I know it's the The Receiver Audio Module. My guess is they shipped everything out just to keep things moving and then catch up it up at the port. Even if they know the answer on how long it will take, likely we won't find out until the fix takes place. Now I sit....


----------



## BERMER (Apr 10, 2006)

Just got a response from my dealer saying that parts are now available and it should only take about 2 weeks. Not holding my breath but will post an update when it happens.


----------



## icanthelpit (Sep 17, 2020)

That’s cool you have the patience to wait. I decided to keep my current BMW for now but I doubt the dealership (a Sonic) will have trouble selling the car I spec’ed. Enjoy your new ride!


----------

